# Travis Pastrana's New Year Jump



## Kheros (Jan 1, 2010)

I stayed up and spotted this on ESPN last night, did anyone else watch it? How do you embed, seriously? All I end up with is the code.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIfYbqw3QCM


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 1, 2010)

Crazy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 1, 2010)

Dude is fucking insane


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 1, 2010)

Kheros said:


> I stayed up and spotted this on ESPN last night, did anyone else watch it? How do you embed, seriously? All I end up with is the code.


 

put this code/brackets around the stuff after v= (for your video - eIfYbqW3QCM) 

If you want to see exactly what it looks like encoded, click on quote for this reply, and it will show you the embedded video code, and the bracketed/coded stuff that goes around the video code.
I tried posting the brackets/code, but the VBulletin software for the message boards, ends up creating a blank video space, with no video, and hides the brackets. So quoting this (or any other post with embedded video) is the best way to see what an embedded video looks like. Just remember to put the content after *v=* in the YouTube url, in the brackets, and you're good to go.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I still can't get how he isn't even 30 yet, but he's been around forever doing this insane stuff.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice, I love all his stuff. Nitro Circus makes me laugh my ass off everytime..


----------

